# Russian Orloff hen with tumors on head above eyes



## Deanna Melton (Oct 7, 2020)

Hi everyone, I have a 5 month old Russian Orloff hen that has tumors above both eyes. I noticed them this morning, caught her and took a few pictures. She is acting fine, eating, everything, but these tumors look bad. They are very nodular, black and oozing. Her vision will soon be impaired if not already if they continue to grow. Has anyone ever had this happen with their chickens and what was the diagnosis and outcome? I have had chickens for years and never seen this before. I'm assuming I will eventually have to euthanize unless I took her to have them removed, which I'm sure is an option, but probably very pricey. Any advice or experiences with this is greatly appreciated.....pictures are attached.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've never seen that before. I've seen tumors but not bilateral like that. And almost identical in appearance. At first I was thinking fowlpox but I'm not even certain about that. The black area is concerning.

Unfortunately I'm going to suggest she see a vet. Just the fact they are encroaching on her eyes there isn't anything safe you can do if it is fowlpox. 

Russian Orloffs are so uncommon, yours is the first post I've seen with them in years. They are stunning birds so I really hope her issues can be addressed.


----------



## Deanna Melton (Oct 7, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I've never seen that before. I've seen tumors but not bilateral like that. And almost identical in appearance. At first I was thinking fowlpox but I'm not even certain about that. The black area is concerning.
> 
> Unfortunately I'm going to suggest she see a vet. Just the fact they are encroaching on her eyes there isn't anything safe you can do if it is fowlpox.
> 
> Russian Orloffs are so uncommon, yours is the first post I've seen with them in years. They are stunning birds so I really hope her issues can be addressed.


Yes, honestly they look cancerous to me. I worked at a vet and have seen many tumors like that and usually they are cancerous. I will try to find a avian vet, they are very scarce where I live  Ugh, I will probably have to euthanize, but that's better than letting her go like that, I'm sure the other chickens will start picking on her if they aren't already. Thanks for your input.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

There are avian vets online: justanswer.com/bird. I have never used this site, but it night be of help to you. Like Robin, I thought fowl pox. But fowl pox starts as a small pustule that gets bigger day by day and then the hard crust forms. At any rate, I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Deanna Melton (Oct 7, 2020)

I am taking her to the vet tomorrow to see if we have any other options to euthanasia since she is so young. I will update after the visit tomorrow....thanks!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Yes, the best of luck!, keep us posted. I have always struggle with the vets around here, there are so few that will treat birds.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I had one with a nodule on his leg. My large animal vet immediately said cancer. A biopsy confirmed it. Even though chickens are not four legged the tumors often look the same. 

The really odd thing is that they're bilateral. I've never seen that. Would you ask why. It kind of implies there is an opposing structure above both of her eyes.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I was thinking something along those lines.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

When I found the tumor on my boy it was because I saw a spot of blood. His tumor popped up rapidly. Once the vet said cancer I took him home. When it got to where I saw him limping I knew it was time and took him to be put down. 

My vet did remove the largest part of the tumor but that left me then redressing the wound every couple of days and because it bled profusely I had to be setup and ready for a quick switch. I did take him back once more to ask about chemical cautery. Due to the bleeding it just wasn't an option.


----------



## Deanna Melton (Oct 7, 2020)

There are no true Avian vets within 100 miles of me. But, the one I am taking her to, I used to work for, and he will see just about any type of animal if you really need him to. He is mostly dog and cat, but will see other animals....and at least give me his opinion. Better than not taking her at all.


----------



## Deanna Melton (Oct 7, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I had one with a nodule on his leg. My large animal vet immediately said cancer. A biopsy confirmed it. Even though chickens are not four legged the tumors often look the same.
> 
> The really odd thing is that they're bilateral. I've never seen that. Would you ask why. It kind of implies there is an opposing structure above both of her eyes.


Yes, it is bilateral....the left eye is much worse than the right. But I am anxious also to see what he says. I will update later


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Thanks.


----------



## Deanna Melton (Oct 7, 2020)

***Update*** The vet drew fluid from the tumors and said they were loaded with white blood cells....he is thinking some type of infection or fowl pox. Could be cancer, but since it is bilateral he doesn't think so. We started her on antibiotics and are going to do that for 2 weeks and see how it looks. It they get worse, or she gets sick (right now she is acting completely normal) and it doesn't look like it's helping we will euthanize.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yours is a first. I really want to see her begin to recover and go on to live a healthy life. It still seems odd that it's on both sides. 

I went looking for the anatomy of the inside of the head. It was pretty much a bust. It didn't describe if there were any glands or other structures above the eyes that could be involved. You would think that would have to be the case.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Yours is a first. I really want to see her begin to recover and go on to live a healthy life. It still seems odd that it's on both sides.
> 
> I went looking for the anatomy of the inside of the head. It was pretty much a bust. It didn't describe if there were any glands or other structures above the eyes that could be involved. You would think that would have to be the case.


Yes, I was doing the same thing. I wonder if they are actually connected somehow and manifest as two pustule eruptions. There are a lot of air cavities in that part of the skull.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Deanna Melton said:


> ***Update*** The vet drew fluid from the tumors and said they were loaded with white blood cells....he is thinking some type of infection or fowl pox. Could be cancer, but since it is bilateral he doesn't think so. We started her on antibiotics and are going to do that for 2 weeks and see how it looks. It they get worse, or she gets sick (right now she is acting completely normal) and it doesn't look like it's helping we will euthanize.


Thank you for the update Deanna, it always feels a little better when you have a direction to go on. Hopefully, she will have a full recovery!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poultry Judge said:


> Yes, I was doing the same thing. I wonder if they are actually connected somehow and manifest as two pustule eruptions. There are a lot of air cavities in that part of the skull.


I thought that might be the case but I didn't find any illustrations that showed them.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

They use those air cavities for navigation, weather, orientation, all sorts of stuff.


----------



## Deanna Melton (Oct 7, 2020)

She is taking her meds like a champ, and is acting completely normal. The tumors actually have gotten a little bigger since Thursday.....but this morning was only her 3rd dose of meds. I am so hopeful that by next week they start to recede and heal up. I'll post an update next week.....thanks everyone!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, wait until she's had enough of them. The only time I had an easy time dosing mine is when they were compounded into a suspension with some yummy flavor.

She really is a curiosity. Thank you for keeping us updated on her progress.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

That is good news Deanna! We are pulling for you and your hen. Hopefully, she can make a complete recovery!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Definitely pulling for her! Hate for anyone to deal with that, but especially one so young- it’s a shame! Hope she is able to make a full recovery.


----------

